# تحويل وتحميل الفيديو مباشرة من موقع YouTube



## menarefaat (1 أبريل 2009)

هذا الموقع الرائع يعطيك ميزة هائلة وهي تحميل الفيديو مباشرة من موقع YouTube
http://www.youconvertit.com/

أو يمكنك تحويل الفيديو المختار إلى 15 صيغة لمختلف أنواع الفيديو لتناسب إحتياجاتك

حيث يمكنك التحويل من الصيغة FLV والتي يستخدمها موقع YouTube ويقوم بتحويلها إلى عديد من الصيغ منها
3gp, amv, swf, mov, avi, mpg, wmv

كما يمكنك التحميل لملف الفيديو الأصلي مباشرة دون تحويل

لكي تقوم بتحميل الفيديو قم بالدخول للموقع
أضغط على تبويب Convert Online Video
قم بادخال رابط الفيديو من موقع الYouTube
مثال:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtS-f6JKjiA

ثم اضغط على زر Download It
سيقوم الموقع تلقائيًا بإيجاد رابط تحميل الفيديو الذي قمت بوضع رابطه

أما عن التحويل فالطريقة كالتالي هي وضع رابط الفيديو
مثال:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtS-f6JKjiA
ثم أدخل بريدك الإلكتروني
ثم أختر الصيغة التي تريد التحويل لها
ثم إضغط على زر Convert It

سيقوم الموقع بإجاد ملف الفيديو المطلوب وتحويله وسوف يقوم بإرسال رابط تحميل الملف الذي تم تحويله إلى البريد الإلكتروني الذي قمت بإدخاله

ملحوظه: يجب إدخال البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك حتي يتم إرسال الرابط الخاص بالملف عليه
سوف لا يتم التحويل مباشرة لذا يجب عليك الإتظار قليلا
الرابط الخاص بتحميل الملف الذي تم تحويله والذي تم إرساله عبر البريد الإلكتروني سيتم حذفه بعد 7 أيام


الموقع هو

http://www.youconvertit.com/​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*انا كنت شغال ببرنامج بنزل عليه اي فيديو من اليوتيوب

بس هجرب الموقع الجميل ده

شكرا ليك مينا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الموقع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااا على الموقع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك يامينا
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير مينا_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

menarefaat قال:


> هذا الموقع الرائع يعطيك ميزة هائلة وهي تحميل الفيديو مباشرة من موقع youtube
> http://www.youconvertit.com/
> 
> أو يمكنك تحويل الفيديو المختار إلى 15 صيغة لمختلف أنواع الفيديو لتناسب إحتياجاتك
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## maramero (11 يوليو 2009)

مرسي هجرب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## تي اجيا دمياني (22 يوليو 2009)

الحكاية ابسط من كده خالص
انا جالي طريقة سهلة للتنزيل من اليوتيوب حبيت انقلهالكم
مثلا دي ترنيمة على اليوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMyxMEXz37c

لو حبينا نعملها داون لود نضيف كلمة link   قبل كلمة  youtube  يعني يبقى كده
http://www.linkyoutube.com/watch?v=NMyxMEXz37c

هاتقدر تحمل من اليوتيووب على طول​


----------

